# Sports Illustrated Lakers Covers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This goes to show that there is nothing to talk about right now...I hate the off-season...

Anyway, a look at some Lakers Covers of Sports Illustrated throughout the years...
*
February 8, 1965*









*October 24, 1966*








*
April 29, 1968*








*
January 27, 1969*








*
December 13, 1971*








*
April 24, 1972*









*May 15, 1972*









*October 16, 1972*








*
May 7, 1973*









*February 14, 1977*









*May 23, 1977*









*November 19, 1979*









*May 5, 1980*








*
May 26, 1980*









*March 9, 1981*









*May 24, 1982*









*May 9, 1983*








*
March 5, 1984*









*June 4, 1984*









*May 13, 1985*









*June 10, 1985*









*June 17, 1985*









*December 23, 1985*









*May 19, 1986*








*
February 23, 1987*









*June 15, 1987*









*June 22, 1987*









*April 18, 1988*









*May 23, 1988*









*June 27, 1988*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*August 22, 1988*









*January 23, 1989*









*June 5, 1989*









*December 18, 1989*









*December 3, 1990*









*June 10, 1991*









*November 18, 1991*









*December 14, 1992*









*May 8, 1995*









*November 11, 1996*









*April 27, 1998*









*June 1, 1998*









*March 8, 1999*









*November 1, 1999*









*January 17, 2000*









*May 29, 2000*









*June 12, 2000*









*June 4, 2001*









*June 25, 2001*









*June 10, 2002*









*June 17, 2002*









*March 3, 2003*









*July 28, 2003*









*May 17, 2004*









*May 31, 2004*









*July 26, 2004*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow....brought a tear to my eyes..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good job!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh the good ol days! No shades of the lakers back on the SI cover again.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice!! I love the 1st one


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> This goes to show that there is nothing to talk about right now...I hate the off-season...
> 
> Anyway, a look at some Lakers Covers of Sports Illustrated throughout the years...
> *
> February 8, 1965*


That right there is my favorite, very pop-artish. Beautiful cover, I'd gladly purchase an original print and hang it on my wall.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great collection! How long before Drew makes his first cover?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

very good job... i was surprized there wasnt one about magic when he got HIV


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice collection. A brief history of the Lakers through SI.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Too cool!


----------

